# A+ Certification Boot Camps in Ft Lauderdale area



## fredunger (Mar 22, 2008)

I am looking into attending an A+ Certification Boot Camp in the Ft. Lauderdale, FL area. I find that there are many of them, at least 5 or 6. Does anyone have any recommendations as to which one to choose? They all sound alike and are similarly priced. 

If anyone has any first hand knowledge of any of these camps, it would be greatly appreciated. Thanks in advance! :smile:


----------



## Cellus (Aug 31, 2006)

Try to find a provider that is a part of the CompTIA Learning Alliance, which is required to meet certain standards to teach. Use the training provider locator on the CompTIA website to find a site near you, here.

As for books, you will want one with the CompTIA Authorized Quality Curriculum seal. Unless your course provides one, I highly recommend Sybex's A+ Complete Study Guide.


----------



## fredunger (Mar 22, 2008)

Thanks for the info Cellus. I checked out the list and unfortunately, none of the classes are in the Ft Lauderdale area. But I will check out the book. All of the classes I am looking into have that book as part of the course, so it seems to be the industry standard.


----------



## Cellus (Aug 31, 2006)

If it is any consolation, I also own the book (an earlier edition, based on the older 2003 A+ exams) and used it when I got my A+ certification. It is a valuable book with life extended beyond just the cert. You will undoubtedly find it handy even in the workplace, as it doubles for good reference. It's a real nugget, especially compared to other books.

You do not necessarily need to take a course or boot camp that is a part of the CompTIA Learning Alliance, but it does help. So long as the certification exam itself is done through a recognized and authorized testing site, such as through Prometric, you'll be fine. I am sorry to say there are places out there which fraudulently give the certification exam, taking your money and leaving you with a fake cert.

After looking at Prometric's test site locator, there is an authorized testing site in Fort Lauderdale at The Academy of South Florida. Go to the Prometric website for more information - you may need to schedule an appointment with the site through Prometric to write the certification exams.


----------



## fredunger (Mar 22, 2008)

This is the class I was leaning towards, "Intense School". If anyone has any experience with them, I would love to hear it:

http://www.intenseschool.com/boot_camp/comptia/a_n


----------

